# Playoff Game Thread: 5.6.05 Wizards vs. Bulls



## MJG

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>3</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>2</center></td></tr></table>

8:00 PM on ESPN


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: PG -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">23.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>21.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">6.6</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>3.6</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">6.4</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>5.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">1.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>2.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.4</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">46.6</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>34.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## MJG

I said we were taking the series in six if we won game five, and I'm sticking with it. I'm not sure exactly how I expect this one to go though; I'll have to think about it some.


----------



## ZonkerBL

MJG said:


> I said we were taking the series in six if we won game five, and I'm sticking with it. I'm not sure exactly how I expect this one to go though; I'll have to think about it some.


I have a good feeling about this game. But I won't jinx it.


----------



## BG7

I say the Bulls win this one. I just don't see them losing 4 in a row, and if they do lose 4 in a row then a lightning bolt should strike Kirk Hinrich and punish him for not having a finger a inch longer so he could have gotten a finger on the ball making the shot a miss. I have a feeling one team is going to lay an egg tommorow, I just hope its not the Bulls.


----------



## tempe85

sloth said:


> I say the Bulls win this one. I just don't see them losing 4 in a row, and if they do lose 4 in a row then a lightning bolt should strike Kirk Hinrich and punish him for not having a finger a inch longer so he could have gotten a finger on the ball making the shot a miss. I have a feeling one team is going to lay an egg tommorow, I just hope its not the Bulls.


The "losing four in a row" thing really doesn't factor in now. It did maybe four games ago but right at this moment all the Wizards have to do is win one game and it's at home. The last three games won't really have any effect statistically.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Anybody know what happened to Jazzy? I've been looking forward to his posts, and haven't seen any lately.

Oh Washington wins this one easily. Bulls hearts are broken, and as long as Washington plays hard their clearly more talented and will come through.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

My prediction: Ready for Round 2!!!
Washington 110
-
Chicago 109


----------



## adarsh1

man dwade, another heartbreaker for the bulls...they're all gonna jump into lake michigan if u don't stop doing that


----------



## One on One

Shanghai Kid said:


> Anybody know what happened to Jazzy? I've been looking forward to his posts, and haven't seen any lately.


Maybe he's pulling a Kwame! :laugh:

I'm a little worried we won't come out focused for this one. That is the only way we lose. But, then again, Arenas has shown a lot of leadership and I'm sure he's aware that he's gotta come out aggressive and set the tone. We can't count them out yet like our papers are.


----------



## MJG

Sadly, just discovered this one will be on ESPN. Sorry, but they don't compare to TNT in my books.

On the plus side, depending on how games go tonight, we could be the very last series to be decided. Focus on us!


----------



## eYeKey

MJG said:


> Sadly, just discovered this one will be on ESPN. Sorry, but they don't compare to TNT in my books.
> 
> On the plus side, depending on how games go tonight, we could be the very last series to be decided. Focus on us!


Well, at least Comcast has a HD ESPN here. :banana:


----------



## afireinside

Bye bye Bulls.

:wave:


----------



## CP26

I swear, I have never seen Bulls fans predict a loss for them.


----------



## LuolDeng

CP26 said:


> I swear, I have never seen Bulls fans predict a loss for them.


Likewise.


----------



## VincentVega

Bulls 186
Wizards 12


----------



## VincentVega

*Bulls backcourt*

Kirk Hinrich -- 0.614 points per minute (higher than regular season average), 53.9% eFG (higher), 45% FG (higher), 48% 3PT (higher)
Ben Gordon -- 0.635 points per minute (higher), 45.9% eFG (lower), 41% FG (same), 33% 3PT (lower)
Chris Duhon -- 0.231 points per minute (higher), 39.1% eFG (lower), 31% FG (lower), 28% 3PT (lower) 

*Wizards backcourt*

Gilbert Arenas -- 0.510 points per minute (lower), 45.2% eFG (lower), 40% FG (lower), 24% 3PT (lower)
Larry Hughes -- 0.603 points per minute (higher), 42.2% eFG (lower), 41% FG (lower), 18% 3PT (lower)
Juan Dixon -- 0.611 points per minute (higher), 45.5% eFG (lower), 40% FG (lower), 30% 3PT (lower)


----------



## One on One

VincentVega said:


> *Bulls backcourt*
> 
> Kirk Hinrich -- 0.614 points per minute (higher than regular season average), 53.9% eFG (higher), 45% FG (higher), 48% 3PT (higher)
> Ben Gordon -- 0.635 points per minute (higher), 45.9% eFG (lower), 41% FG (same), 33% 3PT (lower)
> Chris Duhon -- 0.231 points per minute (higher), 39.1% eFG (lower), 31% FG (lower), 28% 3PT (lower)
> 
> *Wizards backcourt*
> 
> Gilbert Arenas -- 0.510 points per minute (lower), 45.2% eFG (lower), 40% FG (lower), 24% 3PT (lower)
> Larry Hughes -- 0.603 points per minute (higher), 42.2% eFG (lower), 41% FG (lower), 18% 3PT (lower)
> Juan Dixon -- 0.611 points per minute (higher), 45.5% eFG (lower), 40% FG (lower), 30% 3PT (lower)













Wizards 3
Bulls 2


----------



## afireinside

VincentVega said:


> *Bulls backcourt*
> 
> Kirk Hinrich -- 0.614 points per minute (higher than regular season average), 53.9% eFG (higher), 45% FG (higher), 48% 3PT (higher)
> Ben Gordon -- 0.635 points per minute (higher), 45.9% eFG (lower), 41% FG (same), 33% 3PT (lower)
> Chris Duhon -- 0.231 points per minute (higher), 39.1% eFG (lower), 31% FG (lower), 28% 3PT (lower)
> 
> *Wizards backcourt*
> 
> Gilbert Arenas -- 0.510 points per minute (lower), 45.2% eFG (lower), 40% FG (lower), 24% 3PT (lower)
> Larry Hughes -- 0.603 points per minute (higher), 42.2% eFG (lower), 41% FG (lower), 18% 3PT (lower)
> Juan Dixon -- 0.611 points per minute (higher), 45.5% eFG (lower), 40% FG (lower), 30% 3PT (lower)


Cool stats. Shows that even even when the Wizards aren't competing at their best vrs someone's best they can still win.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Those stats are worthless, come talk when Kirk and Gordon start playing 40+ mins a game and see if they can keep up at that pace.


----------



## CP26

Have you ever heard the saying, stats don't matter come game time?


----------



## afireinside

We are playing like we are in a regular season game.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Antawn Jamison and Larry Hughesare gunning us out of the game, miserable ball movement right now.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Shanghai Kid said:


> Antawn Jamison and Larry Hughesare gunning us out of the game, miserable ball movement right now.


yeah true their just taking bad jump shots..


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Wow...Wizards are playing great....what a turnaround.*


----------



## byrondarnell66

Shanghai Kid said:


> Antawn Jamison and Larry Hughesare gunning us out of the game, miserable ball movement right now.


Add Arenas to that list.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

My man Jeffries with the fast break dunk 

I've always loved Jeffries hustle, great team player.


----------



## CP26

Bulls fans........all that trash talk. :banana: 
As Dave Chappelle would say, "IN YA FACE!"


----------



## Darth Bryant

And now to face Miami... Ouch......


----------



## afireinside

*NEXT:*


----------



## The Future7

Wow! what a big win over the Bulls.


----------



## BCH




----------



## CP26

I don't expect a win for the Wiz against the Heat in the series, but it feels so good to see the Bulls board in shambles.


----------



## ZonkerBL

Benedict_Boozer said:


> My man Jeffries with the fast break dunk
> 
> I've always loved Jeffries hustle, great team player.


I feel bad that we won because of a bonehead play by a young player on the Bulls.

Ok, I'm over it. Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afireinside

CP26 said:


> I don't expect a win for the Wiz against the Heat in the series, but it feels so good to see the Bulls board in shambles.


They've used about every excuse in the book so far. Still waiting for them to blame Reiner.


----------



## One on One

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bring On Miami!!


----------



## adarsh1

Give Me Miami!

Beat The Heat!


----------



## One on One

Eh, we played like crap, reverted to game 1 and not moving the ball, but we D'd them up and got some breaks. A win is a win.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I dont expect a win either.. But I wouldn't mind seeing it.


----------



## adarsh1

Hey MJG, start the Miami thread already. I am pumped


----------



## One on One




----------



## CP26

Here is excuse of the night by a Bulls fan. :laugh:


> I would not get so down on these guys, duhon is a rook, hinrich is a second year player, nocioni never played in the nba before. Bulls are less talented than the wizards so give me a break, the bulls were two starters down and still hung tough, I am not sure why you do not play gordon at least on the final shot selection to draw the defense.


----------



## Wynn

Congrats to the Wizard for playing a great series. Good luck vs. Miami. Sorry to see the Bull lose, but was nice to see a well fought series.


----------



## El Chapu

CP26 said:


> Here is excuse of the night by a Bulls fan. :laugh:


Those were facts, not excuses.

Congratulations, as the best team advanced to the next stage. And enjoy the moment.

See ya next season.

:clap:


----------



## MacDanny 6

Good series and good game. Since when did Chris Duhon and Tyson Chandler start playing for the Wizards?

PS - LOL @ the Wizards having t-shirts made for getting to the 2nd round.


----------



## STOMP

I've been a big fan of Gilbert since he was at Arizona, and was happy to see him leading ya'll into the 2nd round... Congrats Wizards fans and good luck in round 2!

STOMP


----------



## MJG

STOMP said:


> I've been a big fan of Gilbert since he was at Arizona, and was happy to see him leading ya'll into the 2nd round... Congrats Wizards fans and good luck in round 2!
> 
> STOMP


 You must be a big fan, for him to get you outside of the Portland board


----------



## G-Force

Holy cow, whatta finish. That steal on the Hinrich inbounds pass off his teammate's back was ginormous. As Kevin Calabro would say, pack it with two hands, baby! I was very glad to see the Wizards come back to win the game and the series. Good job, guys.

G-Force


----------

